# Difference between Velcro, Aplix & Touch-tape



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

What is the difference ?

Are there any other terms for this stuff ?


----------



## MMMClan (Jul 18, 2003)

They are all basically the same in the fact the they all have a hook and loop closure system. But I have found, and this is only my opinion, that the Aplix is much softer than Velcro and Touch Tape. I have not personally worked with touch tape but I have a diaper that has it on it. The Aplix, I believe, has alot more loop per inch and is supposed to make it's hold stronger than Velcro, and is supposed to withstand more use. I am sure someone who has more experience with touch tape will come along soon to give you more insight than I can.


----------



## Melda (Mar 27, 2003)

I *think* Aplix is a commerical stregth velcro .... I think i read that somewhere


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

I use touchtape and IMHO it holds up better, and holds stronger than Aplix (I wouldn't ever use regular velcro-it doesn't work or last well at all). I never have issues with touchtape fraying out-and aplix tends to get frizzled on the edges.
Shan


----------



## my2monkeys (May 1, 2004)

Yeah, Aplix does fray sometimes. I prefer Touchtape over Aplix because it has a stronger hold, but I like the look of Aplix loop better. However, I recently purchased some babysoft loop, which looks like Aplix only even nicer, and has a wonderful hold as well. I may be converted!


----------



## firstlovesnbaby (Dec 13, 2003)

We prefer aplix too. Velcro is not nearly as strong IMO.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

All are a "hook & pile/loop" product. It was 'invented' for the military. Velcro is the brandname of a particular h&p/l product (like Xerox for copiers). Velcro is also a consumer grade product and isn't nearly as strong. Aplix & Touchtape are both commerical/industrial grades h&p/l. Touchtape might be a brandname (not positive on that).

Personally I think Touchtape is a strong h&p/l than Aplix. The backing on Touchtape hook is a little stiffer material but I think it's a decent trade-off for the stronger hold. I've also had Aplix loop fray much quicker than Touchtape loop. Touchtape is also available in a HUGE selection of colors. I think Aplix is only available in a couple of colors or only white (not positive on that either







).


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Just to add to the trivia, Aplix was originally invented/made by the Velcro company then it took off into it's own company.

Velcro made Aplix as a comercial grade Velcro.
I have not personally used touch tape but did have 1 diaper made with it. It help too strongly IMO but for those with houdini kiddos the touch tape could be a way to keep the diaper on


----------

